# Anyone Experienced Problems Entering/Exiting Europe Recently?



## Brockley (Aug 28, 2021)

Having entered Europe from the Isle of Man - IOM - Dublin - Cherbourg, it was surprisingly more easy than anticipated. Ok my wife has Manx and Irish passports and maybe this helps as it qualifies us both to circumnavigate the 90 day Schengen rule, but can anyone share any difficulties experienced while entering or exiting Europe from other areas of the British Isles?

Everything seems so frantic about the right codes etc, gas checks not done, dairy and meat products checked - not on you’re nelly (not that that would bother us in any way of course)

The Tous Anti Covid app has certainly been a help. It was recognised at the Cherbourg border along with the paper copies of Covid inoculations. We’ve yet to find any shopping centre in France demanding their own QR codes for entry, all they insist on is mask wearing without policing.

Keep you posted about our return to the U.K. via the tunnel, I doubt that will be any more difficult because it seems passage from France to Britain these days goes unrestricted? I’ve put an rubber dingy in the garage just in case


----------



## David & Ann (Aug 28, 2021)

Just returned from Germany after visiting family. Before taking the ferry from Calais to Dover, you must take a swab test of the nose, this can be done at the entrance of the ferry port, cost €30 in cash. You must also fill in the form called "Passenger locator form" and also fill in the day2 and day 8 forms on line, this will cost you another £90 which you can pay with your card. Very frustrating filling in the forms on line unless you are very computer conversant. They will not let you sail without these requirements. You must wear a mask on board.


----------



## Costers (Aug 28, 2021)

Apologies everyone but a genuine question. Was it worth the hassle?


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 28, 2021)

Stay at home, dont let the bug roam.


----------



## Brockley (Aug 29, 2021)

Costers said:


> Apologies everyone but a genuine question. Was it worth the hassle?



Hmm just let me think a while…..YES


----------



## David & Ann (Aug 29, 2021)

Costers said:


> Apologies everyone but a genuine question. Was it worth the hassle?


At the time of going I had a great run through all Countries including France as there were nobody there, raced through the borders, no problem. On the return the same just raced back except when you try to get on a ferry. Yes, it was worth the hassle as I have not seen my family in 2 years and I also had some very important things to tie up with my oldest Son as I am not a young chick anymore. 
My personal opinion (which does not count) is I have been double jabbed, and a do a routine test every day with the COVID-19 self test, all showing negative.
The Govt: test at the docks was 2 hours before sailing and was negative. When I got home I got in the post the 2 day test which proved negative and in 8 days time I will have to do the 8 day test which I am positive will show up negative. I think it was a money spinning idea, like knocking off folks for parking.


----------



## witzend (Aug 29, 2021)

David & Ann said:


> Just returned from Germany after visiting family. Before taking the ferry from Calais to Dover, you must take a swab test of the nose, this can be done at the entrance of the ferry port, cost €30 in cash. You must also fill in the form called "Passenger locator form" and also fill in the day2 and day 8 forms on line, this will cost you another £90 which you can pay with your card.


Does the swab test do away for the need to visit a chemist for a pcr test ? and is not the day 8 test no longer required


----------



## Val54 (Aug 29, 2021)

witzend said:


> Does the swab test do away for the need to visit a chemist for a pcr test ? and is not the day 8 test no longer required


Yes, but you can take your own ...............




__





						C19 Testing Pre-Departure Lateral Flow test kit (Antigen)
					






					www.cooppharmacy.coop


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 29, 2021)

Costers said:


> Apologies everyone but a genuine question. Was it worth the hassle?


Understand ,we decided not to return to UK this summer in view of complications and have enjoyed ourselves travelling Northern Spain. (We have residency so no need to exit).Both double jabbed and covid recoveries. By an large kept ourselves to ourselves and took all reasonable precautions.


----------



## V1nny (Aug 29, 2021)

Brockley said:


> Having entered Europe from the Isle of Man - IOM - Dublin - Cherbourg, it was surprisingly more easy than anticipated. Ok my wife has Manx and Irish passports and maybe this helps as it qualifies us both to circumnavigate the 90 day Schengen rule, but can anyone share any difficulties experienced while entering or exiting Europe from other areas of the British Isles?
> 
> Everything seems so frantic about the right codes etc, gas checks not done, dairy and meat products checked - not on you’re nelly (not that that would bother us in any way of course)
> 
> ...


If one of you has an Irish passport is that enough for both of you to be exempt from the 90 days limit in a rolling 180 day period?

The reason I’m asking is I got Irish passports for the kids on the back of my nationality, but my wife only has a British passport.


----------



## REC (Aug 29, 2021)

Pretty certain that the spouse and dependants of an EU citizen are not subject to Schengen rules as overridden by freedom of movement in EU. As it used to be for us pre-Brexit!


----------



## witzend (Aug 29, 2021)

Costers said:


> Apologies everyone but a genuine question. Was it worth the hassle?


A question we've given a lot of thought is it worth the hassle and decided No. Biggest concern is What if its a fail when testing to come home all OK if your one of the lucky ones and get away with just a couple of weeks isolation think I read that you won't test clear for at least that time.


----------



## 2cv (Aug 29, 2021)

We‘ve pretty much decided to forego our trip to California for October/November this year again as even if things do open up it would be too much hassle. We’ll just wait and see if things are better in March.


----------



## GMJ (Aug 30, 2021)

I am finalising our 2 month trip to Spain starting in January. I'll be interested to see what regulations are in place then regarding testing. Hopefully any 3rd/4th/5th wave (I lose count!) will have gone through by then.


----------



## Brockley (Aug 30, 2021)

V1nny said:


> If one of you has an Irish passport is that enough for both of you to be exempt from the 90 days limit in a rolling 180 day period?
> 
> The reason I’m asking is I got Irish passports for the kids on the back of my nationality, but my wife only has a British passport.



If you have an Irish passport then yes you and your wife are exempt from the Schengen shuffle. Just as my wife’s Irish passport covers me.


----------



## Brockley (Aug 30, 2021)

2cv said:


> We‘ve pretty much decided to forego our trip to California for October/November this year again as even if things do open up it would be too much hassle. We’ll just wait and see if things are better in March.



I‘m afraid it wasn’t likely to be the case anyway, America is still firmly shut, we’ve been keeping an eye on this because we were hoping to ship the van over to Halifax Nova Scotia from Liverpool next spring, cross into the U.S. then back through Canada to Halifax.

Canada is open but I don’t think the U.S. will be for some time.


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 30, 2021)

This is copied from another forum today about conditions in France as we speak......    as you get to the end sounds horrific    ""
We are currently on tour in France and have been for two weeks now.  Thought it might be useful to let people know that we are both double vaccinated so getting in was a simple as showing the printable pdf from the nhs app.
And as on Monday 9th August to go into most places you have to present a passe sanitaire now .... what that means for we 'anglais' is the second dose vaccine QR (2d) code. Its on the printable pdf used to get in. When they scan this it comes up and shows as 'valide' and in you go ..... job done.
It sound really complicated but we screen shotted the code and show that wherever we go on a daily basis...... now is its like a mask step,  mask on QR code out and in you go.  *You can't even buy a burger (eat in our take out) at McDonald's without the passe sanitaire chec*k.
We haven't crossed borders yet, that delight comes in the next 10 days so we will see how that goes.


----------



## Colinc (Aug 30, 2021)

Entering Europe is pretty easy in most EU countries.  Going back to UK is more complex, liable to border force questioning but otherwise pretty straightforward.  

Is it worth it?  Well that is a personal matter really.  Some will say yes, others no.  Being able to remain flexible if tests or rules changes force you to change plans is pretty important.  Always have a plan B.  Or  C too.  Fixed dates can complicate that but not impossible.  

My view … if you really want to know …. Yes it is brilliant being able to travel in Europe.


----------



## tidewatcher (Aug 30, 2021)

Entered at Roscoff and all paperwork in order so no problems. Shades of yesteryear when they stamped the passport. Keeping to smaller Aires and wilding so little interaction except in supermarkets which are far less crowded than home. Have all the passes on paper and phone but not needed them so far. Good to be in a true can friendly country again, easy camping and relaxed. Will order online day two tests and find a pharmacy for the get out of France one when we need to. Tourist Info are very helpful and may well book your appointment if you ask them. It just seems that this is how it’s going to be for a while, also infection rates where we are seem to be a fraction of back home in the SW. does it take some of the fun out of the trip, yes but it does at home as well.


----------



## Brockley (Aug 31, 2021)

The Tous Anti Covid app is pretty straightforward to use (I’ll come back to that though). We haven’t eaten out anywhere yet and prefer not to at this time especially somewhere enclosed like a McDonalds where there can be a constant flow of people, I’m thinking viral loading here.

We’ve not been asked to show proof of double vaxing at any shops, petrol stations or supermarkets, but everyone is wearing masks inside anywhere quite rightly.

We met up with some friends yesterday at a campsite for a night or two, something we don’t normally do (camp sites that is!). We were asked for our QR codes. My wife’s was accepted but mine failed, the Manx paper copy was accepted without question. I’ll  delete mine reload it and get the site to check it before we leave.

As it stands right now, we have to buy pcr tests from a recognised private test centre, if you go on the Eurotunnel web site, hit Covid on the top bar then hit France to England, it talks you through the procedure, there is also a link to show all the private test providers and where they are. You can test up to 72 hours before departure, they give you a certificate to show at the tunnel. We can also buy the day two tests to take with us and enter results on our passenger locator forms online.

All straightforward enough unless the private pcr proves positive , but that would spoil your day wherever you were! We’ve been using our own lateral flow tests every couple of days and so far so good. 

Strange days indeed, but life goes on and it gets shorter every day.


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 31, 2021)

We recently crossed from Spain to Portugal,  no problems or indeed checks. Current camperstop in Portugal asked if we had been double jabbed. I said yes would you like to see our paperwork,  no he said,  I just have to ask !


----------



## Brockley (Sep 1, 2021)

Update on the Tous Anti Covid app - before leaving the camp site this morning, I dumped my app reinstalled it and reloaded the QR code, then asked the reception staff to check it for me - works fine now


----------



## Brockley (Sep 1, 2021)

Moved over to a free Aire just outside Tours, two other vans pulled in a couple of hours ago, very quiet.


----------



## SimonM (Sep 2, 2021)

We arrived at chunnel an hour early expecting a hold up, went through pet reception,  then passports checked by UK, then onto the French side, passports checked, are you double-vacced? Passports came back and off we went. No other checks, we didn’t have to prove anything and I needn’t have worried about the large amount of pet food onboard - enough for 3 months hopefully. We‘re now sat on an aire debating where to go first.


----------



## Annsman (Sep 3, 2021)

SimonM said:


> We arrived at chunnel an hour early expecting a hold up, went through pet reception,  then passports checked by UK, then onto the French side, passports checked, are you double-vacced? Passports came back and off we went. No other checks, we didn’t have to prove anything and I needn’t have worried about the large amount of pet food onboard - enough for 3 months hopefully. We‘re now sat on an aire debating where to go first.


Thanks Simon for this. I’m entering France on Monday morning, 6th, and been trying to follow recent events. 
If you want to find something really good to see we’d highly recommend going to Carrires de Illumieres in Les Beaux de Provence, see website for more info. It’s truly spectacular. 
Bon route.


----------



## alcam (Sep 3, 2021)

SimonM said:


> We arrived at chunnel an hour early expecting a hold up, went through pet reception,  then passports checked by UK, then onto the French side, passports checked, are you double-vacced? Passports came back and off we went. No other checks, we didn’t have to prove anything and I needn’t have worried about the large amount of pet food onboard - enough for 3 months hopefully. We‘re now sat on an aire debating where to go first.





Annsman said:


> Thanks Simon for this. I’m entering France on Monday morning, 6th, and been trying to follow recent events.
> If you want to find something really good to see we’d highly recommend going to Carrires de Illumieres in Les Beaux de Provence, see website for more info. It’s truly spectacular.
> Bon route.


Hope it pisses down


----------



## Annsman (Sep 3, 2021)

alcam said:


> Hope it pisses down


----------



## tinkertaylor (Sep 6, 2021)

V1nny said:


> If one of you has an Irish passport is that enough for both of you to be exempt from the 90 days limit in a rolling 180 day period?
> 
> The reason I’m asking is I got Irish passports for the kids on the back of my nationality, but my wife only has a British passport.


Take a look at Travel-cook-eat website Alan Gow goes into a lot of detail on this with links to official documents you can printout, as not all boarder guards are aware of the directive.


----------



## Simonfrench (Sep 6, 2021)

Brockley said:


> Having entered Europe from the Isle of Man - IOM - Dublin - Cherbourg, it was surprisingly more easy than anticipated. Ok my wife has Manx and Irish passports and maybe this helps as it qualifies us both to circumnavigate the 90 day Schengen rule, but can anyone share any difficulties experienced while entering or exiting Europe from other areas of the British Isles?
> 
> Everything seems so frantic about the right codes etc, gas checks not done, dairy and meat products checked - not on you’re nelly (not that that would bother us in any way of course)
> 
> ...


We have taken the tunnel and traveled to Spain in the last 4 days. Now at Peniscola. No checks crossing into France other than gas off and double vaccine certificate shown with passport. Nothing between France and Spain. Very busy here but mainly French and Spanish. Everything open. Manik about face masks but that’s it. 5 weeks to go so worry one week before we come back.


----------



## Brockley (Sep 6, 2021)

Simonfrench said:


> We have taken the tunnel and traveled to Spain in the last 4 days. Now at Peniscola. No checks crossing into France other than gas off and double vaccine certificate shown with passport. Nothing between France and Spain. Very busy here but mainly French and Spanish. Everything open. Manik about face masks but that’s it. 5 weeks to go so worry one week before we come back.


We’re in Neufchâtel-en-Bray. Booked in for tests prior to the tunnel on Thursday. Keep you posted


----------



## Annsman (Sep 10, 2021)

Simonfrench said:


> We have taken the tunnel and traveled to Spain in the last 4 days. Now at Peniscola. No checks crossing into France other than gas off and double vaccine certificate shown with passport. Nothing between France and Spain. Very busy here but mainly French and Spanish. Everything open. Manik about face masks but that’s it. 5 weeks to go so worry one week before we come back.


I’m now at Kiko Park in Oliva, where are you heading?


----------



## Brockley (Sep 11, 2021)

Back through the tunnel yesterday no problem, on the French side showed them our proof of double jabs and locator form and that was it. Drove off this side straight onto the road. Waiting for our day two tests to arrive at a friends house.

Worth it………Yes.


----------



## Val54 (Sep 11, 2021)

Came through the Tunnel yesterday. Slight delay because of French border checks but only 30 minutes later than schedule. No additional checks, just usual gas off then passport stamped and proof of double jab by french control. Short diversion out of the Tunnel if heading A16 Boulogne ……


----------



## Simonfrench (Sep 11, 2021)

Brockley said:


> Back through the tunnel yesterday no problem, on the French side showed them our proof of double jabs and locator form and that was it. Drove off this side straight onto the road. Waiting for our day two tests to arrive at a friends house.
> 
> Worth it………Yes.


Did you not have a test of lateral or PCR before coming back to UK?


----------



## Simonfrench (Sep 11, 2021)

Annsman said:


> I’m now at Kiko Park in Oliva, where are you heading?


Now in Alicante working slowly South


----------



## Brockley (Sep 12, 2021)

Simonfrench said:


> Did you not have a test of lateral or PCR before coming back to UK?


See post #30


----------



## colinm (Sep 12, 2021)

I see report today that PCR tests on return for fully vaccinated might be dropped soon, it does seem strange that we should still have them when we have one of the highest infection rates in Europe.


----------



## Blue yonder (Oct 1, 2021)

Arrived in Bilbao from Portsmouth ferry this week. Covid paperwork checked at Portsmouth, temperature checked and passport stamped in Spain. No problems or delays. Such a joy to be travelling on quiet roads again and not having to worry about refueling on way to The Med'


----------



## Brockley (Oct 1, 2021)

Brockley said:


> I‘m afraid it wasn’t likely to be the case anyway, America is still firmly shut, we’ve been keeping an eye on this because we were hoping to ship the van over to Halifax Nova Scotia from Liverpool next spring, cross into the U.S. then back through Canada to Halifax.
> 
> Canada is open but I don’t think the U.S. will be for some time.


Well I never, looks like America may be opening up for tourists in November


----------



## myvanwy (Oct 2, 2021)

It was just a ploy to keep supporters away for the Ryder cup.


----------



## activecampers (Oct 3, 2021)

Val54 said:


> Yes, but you can take your own ...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that link - seems to have the clearest information all in one place
Didn't know about the Day 2 PCR when back in UK after france - I thought it was LFT only.
(Of course, its all likely to change!)


----------



## Val54 (Oct 3, 2021)

activecampers said:


> Thanks for that link - seems to have the clearest information all in one place
> Didn't know about the Day 2 PCR when back in UK after france - I thought it was LFT only.
> (Of course, its all likely to change!)


One fact that wasn't clear, at least to us, is that the Unique Reference number required for the passenger locator form when returning is the order number from the Co-op starting with 5 letters and not any of the numbers on or in the test box. So make sure you keep any emails/invoices associated with the order. As you say it can all change again!!


----------

